
Tenants win as settlement orders landlords give physical keys over smart locks - sundaeofshock
https://www.cnet.com/news/tenants-win-rights-to-physical-keys-over-smart-locks-from-landlords/
======
GauntletWizard
Good. I interviewed with this company. I'm learning to trust my impressions of
people more, and these people were slime. They wanted big data SREs - this
isn't something an ethical company building their product is looking for.

~~~
latchuser
Can you elaborate?

I live in a building with Latch installed and I am wondering what you think
they plan on doing.

